# Little to no sex in 6+ years



## dazedandconfused1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I (26) have been with my husband (28) for 7+ years, we have been married for 3+ years and have a 1 year old son together. The year we met was incredible. The sex was amazing and often. When we hit the end of that year it decreased and has done so since then. During my 9 month pregnany we had sex only 4 times and I had to beg for it as I always do. I have talked to him, cried to him, yelled, everything. He always says he will try to change it, but it doesnt change. I have lost my drive, my confidence and everything inbetween. I am young, and I dont want to live like this forever. At this point, I want to give up. He is a great man and a great dad, but sex is important and its just obsolete in our marriage. Is it reasonable to ask for a seperation? What else can I possibly do!?


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that you are dealing with this. Maybe insist on counseling together first. If he will not do this, tell him that you are unwilling to live in a sexless marriage. 

I just can't imagine not wanting to make love to my wife. You both need to discover what is really going on here with him. Is it stress? Depression? Is he addicted to porn and masturbating? Is he gay (It would not be the first time this has happened).

Crying, begging, and pleading will not work. You need to calmly state your case and if he will not respond I am afraid you have only 2 choices: 1) live in a sexless marriage 2) dissolve the relationship.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Jwayne (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have any words of wisdom for you, but I do identify with your position. My wife has virtually no sex drive at all. I don't understand it. I work out with weights regularly and have always stayed in shape. She is nice looking as well, but there's no fire in the oven. I thought it only snowed in the north, but it's frigid in my house every day.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

When you talk/yell/cry to him about it, what does he say and how do the conversations go?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

First off, no more yelling/crying. The order of the day should be calm/cool/collected. 

Being 'out of control' by yelling and crying is a total attraction killer to anyone. So, take deep breaths or remove yourself if you feel unable to control those kinds of urges until you are calm.

Have you two ever been able to have a reasonable conversation about this? If so, what does he say?

What is your relationship like outside of the bedroom?

Best wishes.


----------

